# Inksoft Adds Product Catalogs From Three Major Wholesalers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks to a recent product catalog integration between Inksoft and three of the industry’s largest wholesalers—Alpha Shirt, Broder Brothers, and NES—it is easier and faster for Inksoft customers to add selected styles to storefronts. 

With this integration comes completely new product photography, which will lend a consistent high-quality look to every storefront. Visitors also will be able to view the front and back of each garment and all available colors of each style. The result is a more professional user-friendly display of product that end users will find easier than ever to use. 

Licensees can add styles to their storefront with the click of a button and inventory levels and product prices are synched to automatically update as changes occur. This eliminates the time-consuming chore of having to adjust individual apparel prices. 

The new product photography also will make photos used for quotes, proofs, and fliers more attractive. It will allow every storefront to project a higher-end image to their customers. 

To see an example of photo quality, go to InkSoft Design Studio or http://demo.inksoft.com/demo/DesignStudio/Home/433/0/1080022/1080087/3336082. 

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at InkSoft | Online Designer & Business Software for Printers.


----------

